# Haven't been on much lately



## egyptiandan (May 2, 2009)

A few people know that my mom has been sick, she though passed away on Thursday night. So I'm not going to be on as much in the next week or so getting everything straightened out. 
I will try to come on as often as I can and I will be back when everything is settled. 

Danny


----------



## sendie (May 2, 2009)

My deepest sympathies, I know how hard it is to loose you mother


----------



## Itort (May 2, 2009)

You have my deepest sympathies. In January I lost my father, so I can feel your sorrow.


----------



## Laura (May 2, 2009)

I lost my mom af ew year back.. Never easy.
take care and know we are here when you need.


----------



## Isa (May 2, 2009)

Danny
I am really really sorry to hear about your loss. My condoleances


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 2, 2009)

Oh my gosh Dan...that's jut awful. Please understand that you have my deepest sympathies...it's a horrible experience to go thru.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 2, 2009)

Dan: I'm so sorry for your loss. I had no idea your mom was ill. Please be comforted by the fact that you have many friends here, and we all have you in our thoughts.

Yvonne


----------



## bettinge (May 2, 2009)

My thoughts are with you!


----------



## turtlemom (May 2, 2009)

Danny,
I am so sorry about your mother. You are in my thoughts.
Take care,
Donna


----------



## galvinkaos (May 2, 2009)

Danny, our thoughts, prayers and condolences on your loss. 

Dawna


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 2, 2009)

Danny, So sorry to hear about your mom. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Candy (May 2, 2009)

Danny I'm so sorry to hear about your mother. I lost mine 3 years ago and it's one of the hardest things ever, but the memories are great. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Best wishes.


----------



## George (May 2, 2009)

Dear Danny - So sorry to hear your sad news - you have always been here to supporting us - now let us all be there supporting you
Take care
Leanne


----------



## Crazy1 (May 2, 2009)

Danny, Sorry to hear of the loss of your mother. Take the time you need. Losing a parent is hard. I lost both of mine 14 years ago. But still remember the loss. My thoughts are with you. And if you need anything we are here for you. Hugs.


----------



## egyptiandan (May 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone  It's good to know I have so many people I can rely to pick me up when I'm down.

Danny


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 2, 2009)

Nah...we aren't trying to perk you up, we just want you back to answer all our questions...


----------



## techiegrl (May 2, 2009)

So Sorry Tortoise Buddy for your loss. Do as Robyn suggests take time your heart will need to heal. My thoughts too are with you.


----------



## Stazz (May 2, 2009)

Danny....so sorry to hear the news but your mum has no suffering anymore and she's sitting in the palm of God's hands now watching you  
Nick, Tallula & I send our deepest, most heartfelt condolences.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 3, 2009)

Danny,
I am so sorry, It is never easy to lose a parent. I have lost both of mine over the years. Think of the good times and fond memories as you mourn and take comfort in those memories. Our thoughts are with you.
-Bon


----------



## ZippyButter (May 3, 2009)

Dan,

So sorry for you lost. If you don't mind, I would like to sing this song for your mom.


FLY LIKE A BIRD by Ken Canedo

Refrain:
Fly like a bird to the Lord, my soul.
I want to soar like an eagle.
Though I may journey far away from home,
I know I'll never be alone.

1. O God, you know who I am.
You know my hopes and my dreams.
In my pondering and fears, 
In my joy and in my tears,
O God, your presence is real.

2. Where can I run from your love?
Where can I hide from my God?
From the dawn of morning's light
to the darkness of the night,
O God, your presence is real.

3. When I am down and afraid,
When I am falling away,
You extend a gentle hand,
and I know you understand.
O God, your presence is real.

I will remember you and your family in my prayer.

Minh


----------



## egyptiandan (May 4, 2009)

If anyone wants to leave a message, you can leave it here www.warehamvillagefuneralhome.com Here name is Judith MacKinnon

Danny


----------



## BigBiscuit (May 4, 2009)

I am sorry this is a little late, but I am very sorry to hear this.

I will be thinking of you.


Evan


----------



## Jas2Cats (May 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Danny~!


----------



## terryo (May 4, 2009)

Prayers and hugs to you Danny...God bless!


----------



## baseballturtle48 (May 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your mother. Mine passed away March 15 and it is not an easy thing. Remember the good things, and allow yourself all the time you need to mourn. She'll always be in your heart.


----------



## Stazz (May 5, 2009)

Oh and we are always here Danny ! I certainly am, anytime ya wanna chat, I always love to listen 




egyptiandan said:


> Thank you everyone  It's good to know I have so many people I can rely to pick me up when I'm down.
> 
> Danny


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 21, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> Thank you everyone  It's good to know I have so many people I can rely to pick me up when I'm down.
> 
> Danny



My condolences to you and your family.


----------

